# sharp pain in bicep



## LightBearer (Oct 3, 2011)

Since yesterday I've been having a sharp pain in my right bicep, lasting only a couple seconds and it comes now and then.  I havnt worked biceps or back since Friday, but Saturday I did notice bicep pain during heavy flat bench press for chest day.

First I thought maybe I hit a nerve while pinning Saturday in my delt, but wouldn't I have felt it right away?  Within the last few hours I had a similar pain but not quite as bad in my left bicep, could it be some sort of growing pains or something


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 3, 2011)

If it continues consistently, have it checked out. For now, go light on bicep workouts to be safe...


----------



## VonEric (Oct 3, 2011)

I have had a terrible pain in my bicep for the last 4 months... Went and got checked out... The doc doesnt seem to know whats wrong... They didnt do an mri... Its not all the time just an excruciating acute pain... I feel it mostly on back days and when i hit bis. The doc thinks i stretched my bicep tendon. Its flares up pretty good now. Sorry to hear about your injury... Take it easy untill u have it checked out.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like you did something to the biceps tendon where it attaches to the scapula, and are feeling it in the muscle. Try stretching the bicep *lightly* with your palm against a wall and slowly moving your shoulder closer to the wall. Try it with your hand both slightly above your head level and slightly below, and see if you feel any twinges.

If your rotator cuff is impinging on the tendon of the biceps, you might be getting some sort of sympathetic nerve response which gets interpreted as pain. If you try benching with the painful bicep, that shoulder might feel weak.


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 5, 2011)

First I thought maybe I hit a nerve while pinning Saturday in my delt, but wouldn't I have felt it right away? Within the last few hours I had a similar pain but not quite as bad in my left bicep, could it be some sort of growing pains or something


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 5, 2011)

Vernon98 said:


> First I thought maybe I hit a nerve while pinning Saturday in my delt, but wouldn't I have felt it right away? Within the last few hours I had a similar pain but not quite as bad in my left bicep, could it be some sort of growing pains or something


umm, you just copied what i wrote,why?
to other guys,thanks for input.
the pain has gotten a lot less frequent, but ive been having some weird shooting pains from my bicep all the way up into my shoulder and down into my pec,   must be a nerve issue


----------

